
Linux Gaming Is on a Life-Support System Called Steam - pjmlp
https://www.engadget.com/2019/02/19/linux-gaming-steam-valve-epic-games-store/
======
dusted
I was gaming on Linux before Steam, and it was way worse back then, but it was
there, so that's what I used. Therefore I think it unreasonable to talk about
"Life-Support". Gaming on Linux was alive, it was not good, but it was not
dying, if anything, things have only gotten better along the way, both with
steam and outside steam.. I remember back when I wrote SDL-Ball, as an
alternative to DX-Ball for my dad back then, anything you wrote would get
accepted into distros. It's not like that anymore, people have more coices
now, there are pretty much more games available for linux than anyone with a
job and/or family has time for, and that's great!

